# Will this work in an African Cichlid Tank?



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering, I recently acquired a "borneo sucker" or "Hillstream loach" as its called, and I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience or knowledge of how well it does in a African Cichlid tank. Due to the PH being higher and the water temperature higher. I'm just not sure if it will survive. Please help. Thanks


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

you might want to tell people your water parameters.

I've had lots of different plecos and loaches with cichlids. and unlike when i first started off with them i'm no longer concerned with my ph being up high. My hardness is still up, dude to aragonite substrate, but my ph is usually around 7.3-7.4 I use regular tap water for them. I've had currently i have bristle nose pleacos, syno cats, and clown loaches mixed with them and have no issue. But my paramaters are different than yours i'm assuming.

My fish are happy and thriving, so they are doing alright  I stick to my theory of it it aint broke, don't fix it lol


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

78-80 degrees F
7.7-7.9 PH 
Lots of Caves and places to hide
What else do you need to know. Sorry I'm new to this


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Typically, hillstream loaches come from cool mountain streams with fast water which means high oxygen levels in the water. They may survive in your tank but won't thrive. There should be some threads on here about a river tank that will give you an ideas of the proper environment for them. I doubt that pH would be an issue but the low current low oxygen might.


----------

